#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Αίτηση & συλλογή υπογραφών για προσωρινή παύση από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δίχως διαγραφή από το ΤΕΕ

## linae

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι. 

Είμαι σίγουρη πως στα δύσκολα χρόνια που ζούμε, έχετε όλοι (ή τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι) αγανακτίσει από τις υποχρεωτικές εισφορές στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - οι οποίες θα εκτοξευτούν προσεχώς- και την αδυναμία να κάνουμε τουλάχιστον παύση εργασιών για όσο διάστημα θέλουμε (χωρίς φυσικά να μετράει ο χρόνος στα συντάξιμα χρόνια). Δηλαδή τη στέρηση του δικαιώματος να είμαστε άνεργοι!
Μια ομάδα συναδέλφων -προς τιμήν τους- ενδιαφέρθηκαν αρκετά και δε μείναν στα λόγια και τη γκρίνια. Συνέταξαν επιστολή προς το ΤΕΕ που αναλύει όλα τα παραπάνω, συνοδευόμενο από ΑΙΤΗΣΗ για πράξεις από πλευράς ΤΕΕ.

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως δε θα μείνετε ασυγκίνητοι από το δράμα που περνούμε όλοι μας και θα κάνετε το ελάχιστο: θα υπογράψετε [ΟΝΟΜΑ-ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ-Α.Μ.ΤΕΕ. ] 
την αίτηση (αφού φυσικά τη διαβάσετε και συμφωνήσετε) και θα την προωθήσετε σε όσους συναδέλφους ξέρετε.

Αφού συγκεντρωθούν οι υπογραφές ξεχωριστά από εμάς, θα ανακοινωθούν σύντομα και τα σημεία συγκέντρωσης όλων των αιτήσεων ανά την Ελλάδα.

Η όλη διαδικάσία ξεκίνησε και προχώρησε μέσω facebook (https://www.facebook.../nomikokenotee/) 

Επισυνάπτω την επιστολή και την αίτηση.

Ελπίζω σε μεγάλη κινητοποίηση, γιατί με 500 και 1000 υπογραφές δε κάνουμε κάτι, όταν στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν 100000 μηχανικοί... 

Ευχαριστώ!

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ τα αρχεία [ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ τελική _ έκδοση 1η] και [ΑΊΤΗΣΗ τελική _ έκδοση 1η]  pdf είναι πολύ μεγάλα για επισυναψη, οπότε παραθέτω τη δ/νση (https://www.facebook.com/groups/nomi.../?filter=files )
που μπορείτε να τα βρείτε στο inernet (μέσω facebook). Στα downloads δε με αφήνει να τα ανεβάσω.

Την αίτηση την ανεβάσατε στα downloads.
Όπως όμως όλα τα αρχεία, πρέπει πρώτα να εγκριθεί από τους διαχειριστές.
Έτσι και έγινε και είναι διαθέσιμη από *ΕΔΩ*.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

Xάρης

----------


## tas mylo

...μάλλον ή μας σαμποτάρει το σύστημα ή γράψαμε πολλά αιτήματα μου φαίνεται...χεχε

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Ο σύνδεσμος στο facebook είχε δοθεί λάθος.
Διορθώθηκε.

----------


## linae

Θα ανεβάσω και την επιστολή

----------


## Xάρης

Οι μηχανικοί ΤΕ εγγράφονται στο ΤΕΕ;
Στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ως εργολήπτες δημοσίων έργων ναι, αλλά γράφονται και στο ΤΕΕ ως ισότιμα μέλη των μηχανικών ΠΕ;
Αν είναι ΕΔΕ είναι επιλογή τους να γραφούν στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ή υποχρεωτικό; Μήπως, ειδικά οι μετά το 1993, μπορούν να μείνουν στον ΟΑΕΕ;

----------


## linae

H επιστολή βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=1010

----------


## linae

Δε νομίζω να γράφονται στο ΤΕΕ, αλλά υποχρεωτικά γράφονται ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ως ΕΔΕ. Αυτά όμως δε τα γνωρίζω σίγουρα.

----------


## linae

Καλημέρα. Σχετικά με τη συλλογή υπογραφών για δικαίωμα παύσης (και ΟΧΙ διαγραφής) από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (δίχως να χάνεις την άδεια από το ΤΕΕ), αποφασίστηκε πως το πιο εύκολο είναι να σκανάρετε την αίτηση με την/τις υπογραφή/υπογραφές σας και μπορείτε στο εξής, και για τον επόμενο μήνα, να στέλνετε την αίτηση σας υπογεγραμμένη με ονοματεπώνυμο-ειδικότητα-Α.Μ. ΤΕΕ, στο email της πρωτοβουλίας: *nomikokenotee@yahoo.gr.*

----------

